# Selling Pre-heresyish Blood Angels



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Selling off my not 100% heresy era blood angels in order to pimp out my army and reduce its size a bit....Not splitting the lot, Pictures on request.

Blood Angels-$650 + shipping
---------------------------------
1 Dante, Converted to be Cooler! 
1 Mephiston 
1 Astorath 
Leamartus 
1 sanguinary preist with jump pack 
20 Tactical marines (pre-heresy armor kitbashed) 
20 FW Assault Marines (MK2\MK5) (fw weapons) 
20 Assault Marineson foot (Kitbash pre-heresy armor) 
2 Landraider Crusaders 
1 Whirlwind (metal) 
1 Landraider 
5 Assault Terminators 
5 Normal Terminators (3 bare plastic not pictured)
1 Droppod (primed black, not pictured) 
1 Unbuilt Rhino (Not pictured)
1 Rhino primed black (not pictured)
1 Hector Rex (Not pictured)

10 or So unbuilt marines (mix of legs from lots of kits including sanguinary guard) (Not pictured)

Pictures!!!

http://s1211.photobucket.com/albums/cc434/Commissar_Kurt/Blood Angels/


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

How much would you be looking for the Drop pod and assault Terminators? Are they all assembled? I won't be able to buy until next month, if at all.

-EDIT-

This is presuming you're willing to ship to the UK, too.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Silens said:


> How much would you be looking for the Drop pod and assault Terminators? Are they all assembled? I won't be able to buy until next month, if at all.
> 
> -EDIT-
> 
> This is presuming you're willing to ship to the UK, too.


It also presumes i want to split the army which i dont.


----------



## Rhino 88 (Jan 1, 2012)

Lol: Trading fail...


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

Fair enough then.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Rhino 88 said:


> Lol: Trading fail...


unless there offering unbuilt FW marines yes.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Pictures, 1 Rhino and 1 droppod added!


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

bump you now get way more stuff for your money added a rhino and so on


----------

